# Release options for 7 year old.



## Anderson1394 (5 mo ago)

I stated my son out with a scott little bitty goose worked well and has been adjustable as he grows.


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

My 5 year old son uses this:









Amazon.com : Tru Ball Archery Shooter Youth Release Buckle, Green, Small : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Tru Ball Archery Shooter Youth Release Buckle, Green, Small : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com





He also likes using my SX3 sometimes, but he shoots better with the Truball.


----------



## dj1975232 (Sep 4, 2020)

I started my daughter out on the Scott Hero X. Fit her small wrist and length was pretty adjustable.


----------



## tchandler (Apr 4, 2021)

Tru ball patriot is great for small wrists. That’s what my 7 year old uses.


----------



## bowman2 (2 mo ago)

Tru-ball definitly makes good releases for small users


----------



## Vizsla hunter (Feb 9, 2014)

My 7 year old son uses the Tru-Fire Spark. I also stumbled on the B3 Archery “Brave” recently…haven’t tried it yet.


----------

